# Stolen Excelsior Autocycle recovered



## KingSized HD (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure if a CABEr was the owner but a a happy bike story anyway. 
https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/n...excelsior-autocycle-stolen-in-2011/1313095678


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2018)

I wonder if the person who the bike was recovered from was the actual thief. If so what an idiot to bring it out at a public show only 3 hours away from where it was stolen from. I am glad the bike was recovered and returned to rightful owner.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2018)

It probably was the same person. You're not gonna be able to sell it without raising a lot of suspicious. So the next best thing to do is display it at a public show.  Criminals are dumb like that. Glad it was returned


----------

